# Wie kann ich verbessern?



## mavinatic (25. Jul 2012)

Hallo Community,

ich bin zur zeit ein Auszubildener FIAE. Ich bin auf der Suche nach stetiger Verbesserung meines Know-Hows und meiner "Programmierart/stil". Da ich bis jetzt 3-4 Jahre Java aufweisen kann und mich immer weiter in die Weiten des Enterprise Javas einfinden muss/will, suche ich Vorschläge, wie ich diesen Drang weiter und effizienter stillen kann.

Ich hatte früher immer Leute die über meinen Quelltext geschaut haben. Aber heute kann ich nicht einfach Leute fragen, weil die meinsten nicht soviel know-how haben hier in meiner Umgebung.

Ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit mich zu verbessern, aber über das Internet ist das immer so eine "Sache".

Gruß


----------



## Marcinek (25. Jul 2012)

Du hast also eine Ausbildung hinter dir und willst technologien lernen?

Entweder selbst ein Projekt starten oder sich in einer entsprechenden Firma bewerben und es professionell zu machen.


----------



## Ullenboom (25. Jul 2012)

Kurz vor deiner Frage wurde im Prinzip die gleiche Frage gestellt: http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/139384-anfangen-um-besser.html, die Antworten können auch für dich interessant sein.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## mavinatic (25. Jul 2012)

Ich befindet mich zur Zeit im 2.Lehrjahr und beende meine Ausbildung im Januar.

Ich entwickel ein JEE Projekt, aber ich habe in meiner aktuellen Firma nur mit JSE zutun und würde, "Kniffe und Tricks" von den Profis lernen wollen.

Aber ich habe keinen, der sich hier soweit "Professionell" auskennt, nur JSE.


----------



## tuxedo (26. Jul 2012)

Profis hin oder her: Learning by doing / Trial&Error ... Funktioniert für mich bis jetzt am besten.


----------

